# New Guy First Tin Tracker 1232 Mod



## nightsterman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Yall Well I finally got my fist jon its a 1232 tracker. The plan is to frame out a front deck with aluminum. Add a rear deck. A few starage compartments, and some fancy dancy lights, carpet and a few seats. I building in a spot in the front deck for my cooler. front deck will also have a hatch to access storage under. Ill have a power box for all my electrical goodies, mounted by the back seat. So if you have any questions feel free I stare at this good ol web site everyday. Oh yeah i alson got a 35lb motor, a 2hp suzuki motor and a crappy trailer for 750 greenbacks, Ive already redone the trailer but Forgot to take pictures before i put the boat back on it. I still have a few little things like mounting the winch and fenders. 











This is a idea of what its gonna look like complete


----------



## eezerz (Feb 26, 2010)

=D> Welcome aboard!
Nice find you got there, lots of potential. Good job on the trailer so far... Lots of work =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you decking to the top of the benches? If so, it might be a little tippy. Or a lot tippy :lol: 


I had a 1432 and it was perfect with floors in it, but anything higher would have led to me getting wet at some point. Might want to try standing on your benches and fishing, to make sure its going to be safe.


Either way, hope everything goes well. Welcome to tinboats.


----------



## nightsterman (Feb 26, 2010)

All the decking will be even with the top of the benches.. I agree with you about it being tippy, the decking is really for storage and a clean look if i stand up it will be on the floor whick is only going to be 1 1/2 higher than the bottom of the boat. As far as my seats go I have the springfield Hi Lo system I would venture to say 90% of the time the seat will only be 4" above the original bench height. Thanks for the Responses


----------



## lswoody (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like a good plan to me!!!!!


----------



## nightsterman (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I got alittle work done this weekend I got all the from work except a few verticle support on the front Deck. Hopefully this week I can getr some progress made I have to go out of town for a few month starting saturday.


----------



## nightsterman (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Froggy (Mar 2, 2010)

This a nice addition, Welcome. A word of caution 1232 ( I had 2) make a temporary plywood deck, just rough, screw it on, take the boat to some water, then just stand up there with a rod and swing away. You are planning a nice build, 1232 is narrow, you will change your mind on the high deck, I garantee, go with a similar design then Bufford on this site. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rat (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to Tin Boats. I'd like to see some upclose images of that little 'zuki you have.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 3, 2010)

well I made alittle progress tonight. I still have one more hatch in the back to carpet. I installed four little led lights in the side panels for lighting, they arent real bright just enough so i can see My tackle night.





https://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/nightsterman/DSCN0562small.jpg[/img

[img]https://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a479/nightsterman/DSCN0561small.jpg


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh I forgot to take pics of the zuki I will do it next time I work On the Boat. As for standing on the deck and fishing I wont be......I do NOT plan on standing up there, I built the deck so the boat has a clean look to it and provides me with plenty of storage under. Thanks for the Responses


----------



## nettek (Mar 4, 2010)

Lookin' good! :mrgreen:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 4, 2010)

Doing a really good job so far, Keep us posted.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2010)

Quality work! looks great man!


----------



## PhilM (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great. How did you attach the sides


----------



## Froggy (Mar 4, 2010)

NIce and clean


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 4, 2010)

Good looking mod. Keep it up.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses Im glad ya'll approve. the sides actually fit very tight, I will be adding Face panels to the benches that will ensure the side panels stay in place.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok well I didnt get but a few min to work tonight, But I got the pictures of the motor. as requested. I havent looked up any info on this little guy so if you know anything about it please feel free to share. Im off to maryland Saturday morning, so Im hoping to get the front panel done tomarrow.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 5, 2010)

ok I got the front deck completely done and decided to paint the inside of my starage area white so its easier to find stuff at night. also took closeup pic of my hatch and all the crap i still have to do when i get back from Maryland. Leaving in the morning so no more boat work for two months.. now that sucks..


----------



## Mojo (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks pretty pimp! I really like how you did the cut out for the cooler to fit in exactly so you can still use the can holders on top then take it out for draining. I was planning on making mine built in but now that I've seen it done this way i'm undecided.. looks good.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 5, 2010)

I was kinda unsure how the cooler cutout was going to work, well it turn out i couldnt be happier with it. thanks for feedback on my work. one more pic before Im off to Maryland. I went on a Hot date tonight with my wife / fishing partner. well she wanted to pose on the boat so here ya go.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Brine (Mar 6, 2010)

What boat? :mrgreen:


----------



## Froggy (Mar 6, 2010)

Dude!! how do you work so fast and precise.... you are a pro at this, very nice!


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 6, 2010)

Well she is the best thing Ive ever caught. I didnt see the boat either. As far as the work goes Im a fabricator by trade and I do alot of woodworking in my spare time. I start a project, its full steam ahead till Im done.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 14, 2010)

well my shoulder injury returns to haunt me so i will be back home begining of the week. the good news ill be able to work on the boat the bad i might have to have shoulder surgery again. WooHoo


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 25, 2010)

ok well ive been finishing the boat but didnt take very many pictures I got all the electric wiring done made a box and finished mounting the odds and ends. I hope everything works out well my wife and I are gonna try to enter the EBC tournaments this year looking forward to it and meeting some fellow tinboaters.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 25, 2010)

and the Finished Product


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 25, 2010)

this is my next project sort organize and clean up this mess...


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome work man. 

Got one sharp boat.

Got a beautiful wife.

Got a full tackle box.

Life is good!

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks its all been alot of work but its worth it in the end. 
woke up this morning to a few inches of snow and I thought this crap was gone till next winter. 
oh well off to work and to register my trailer.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice, you have extentions for these seats?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like you tackle is already cleaned up and sorted out... We just had to do that last week with all of ours. Took about 7 hours to clean up and organize. My buddy and I have since made the deal that we are both going to get on each other about puttin stuff back in the right spot. Its amazing how much extra stuff and duplicates of things you have cuz you figured you lost it. We probably literally have 300 Gamakatsu hooks now. Its great knowin you'll never have to buy stuff like that again. Your boat looks awesome man. Very simple looking, but does everything you'll need. Hope you guys have fun...


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah i have 11" extensions for both seats not sure if im gonna use them till i get her on the water and see how stable it is with the extensions.

i probably already have about 3 hrs in my tackle now i just need to put it all away organized.


----------



## nightsterman (Mar 26, 2010)

well took the ol boat out this afternoon ........................ made it about 400 yds from the ramp and the motor quit on me, not to mention it was a little windy 1-3ft swells. i was actually surprised at how well she handled it.

got home and dug in to the motor to find out the carb came apart on me. all back together now so we will give her another run probably gonna be next weekend.

All In A Days Work. :LOL2:


----------



## ryanmess (Apr 14, 2010)

Long time visitor of the site here but first post.

Just wanted to say the boat looks Great- Clean work done. 

I got a 1232 myself in the winter and never got to get started on the mods because of work but will soon. 

I'm Interested in how stable it is with only 32" in wide boat. Let us know- worth the effort? 

Good luck on the motor. I'm getting a old 4 working again my self here. Got my hitch in the mail last night and will get a Harbor Freight trailer next week is the plan. 

Anyways let me know how the boat rides with the weight and if that 2hp is enough power to get you to the next hole.


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 14, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Welcome Ryan...................Good folks here....................................JIGGY


----------

